# The Three Little Iowa Pigs (alcohol related)



## earache_my_eye (Apr 5, 2008)

*


**Three Little Iowa Pigs went out to dinner one night. The waiter came and took their drink order. 

'I would like a Sprite,' said the first little piggy, named trav. **'I would like a Coke,' said the second little piggy, named WD. * *'I want beer, lots and lots of beer,' said the third little piggy, named buzz. 

The drinks were brought out and the waiter took their orders for dinner. 

'I want a nice big steak,' said trav. **
'I would like the salad plate,' said WD.*

*'I want beer, lots and lots of beer,' said buzz. 

The meals were brought out and a while later the waiter approached the table and asked if the piggies would like any dessert.**

'I want a banana split,' said trav. **'I want a cheesecake,' said WD.*

*
'I want beer, lots and lots of beer,' exclaimed buzz. **'Pardon me for asking,' said the waiter to the third little piggy,' **But why have you only ordered beer all evening?'** You're gonna love this.... 
















**Smokebuzz says - **'Well, somebody has to go 'Wee, wee, wee, all the way home! 




*


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 5, 2008)

OOOOiiiiiieeee!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 5, 2008)

I just couldn't resist giving it a bit more "Iowa" charm...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







L8r,
Eric


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 5, 2008)

Got me'n WD there, I mite be a bit of a beer lush, and as far as WD with salads, he sure likes the greens, with cheese and onion ofcourse.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that there Is a classic IOWA joke there


----------



## walking dude (Apr 5, 2008)

what you talking bout willis


----------



## kookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats funny..........lol............Love the names................


----------



## walking dude (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah kookie........unforunately one of them names is mine............LOLOLOL


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 6, 2008)

Like the 518th Guntruck Co. used to say, "We'll make you famous"!


----------

